# Lightroom and Adobe MAX



## clee01l (Oct 17, 2017)

So, Are there going to be any Lightroom announcements at the Adobe MAX conference now in progress?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2017)

Have to wait and see Clee...   If there are, they'd be in the first keynote.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 17, 2017)

Which looks like it's Wednesday, October 18, 9–11am PDT. Or 1700 in London.

Is that how you also read it, Victoria?

John


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 17, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Which looks like it's Wednesday, October 18, 9–11am PDT. Or 1700 in London.
> 
> Is that how you also read it, Victoria?
> 
> John


I'm not Victoria, but that's how I read it.  

Aside from the potential LR 7 announcement and its features, pay attention to the first day of availability.  Which day will probably have poor response from the Adobe download servers.

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Which looks like it's Wednesday, October 18, 9–11am PDT. Or 1700 in London.



Yep, the time of the keynote is correct.


----------



## jerry12953 (Oct 18, 2017)

Victoria's lips are obviously still sealed........


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2017)

And the announcements are LIVE!!!!! The Future of Lightroom | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Giblets (Oct 18, 2017)

Victoria, in view of the news can I still upgrade from 5.7 perpetual to 6.12 perpetual.  All I want is for the Map module to work correctly.


----------



## Cerianthus (Oct 18, 2017)

well, not happy about this : The End of Perpetual/Standalone Lightroom Licenses | The Lightroom Queen. I might not start subscribing unless I get a nonsupported camera. 

I do have a genuine question on this however : if you move to a subscription for LR classic CC and then after a while quit ; could you format /export your catalog in a LR 6 readable format ??


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 18, 2017)

No. You could save all the metadata back to xmp, then import the files to LR6 though. Some stuff would be lost - collections, stacks, VCs, flags, history steps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2017)

Giblets said:


> Victoria, in view of the news can I still upgrade from 5.7 perpetual to 6.12 perpetual.  All I want is for the Map module to work correctly.


Yes, you can Giblets.


----------



## Cerianthus (Oct 18, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> No. You could save all the metadata back to xmp, then import the files to LR6 though. Some stuff would be lost - collections, stacks, VCs, flags, history steps.



So more of a one way step then.  I'll have a think about it, no need for hasty decisions now. I'll probably will trial the new LR classic to see how it works on my system.


----------



## tspear (Oct 18, 2017)

Considering the horrible naming conventions, do you think anyone at Adobe remembers the Coke fiasco called Coke Classic vs New Coke....

Tim


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 18, 2017)

tspear said:


> Considering the horrible naming conventions, do you think anyone at Adobe remembers the Coke fiasco called Coke Classic vs New Coke....


Considering New Coke is now only a memory, I would say "no".   Or they heard of it, but didn't remember the moral to the story.


----------



## d200_4me (Oct 23, 2017)

Cerianthus said:


> So more of a one way step then.  I'll have a think about it, no need for hasty decisions now. I'll probably will trial the new LR classic to see how it works on my system.



As far as I can tell (having installed LR Classic CC briefly), it's still the same ole Lightroom but you do get access to a few extra features like dehaze and so on.  Should run the same on your system...or slightly better depending on how you configure it (to use the embedded JPGs instead of building previews of the raw files for example).

I don't generally shoot hundreds and hundreds of images at a time so I prefer not to use the JPG previews the camera generates because they're not a true representation of what my base raw file looks like (with no editing).   I can see how a wedding photog or someone like that might want to, but I don't really need that.  I want to see what my file looks like as is, before I apply my usual base preset for whatever camera I'm using.


----------

